# How to calm down over excited dog?



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

The question is not even about my Cashmere, but I think it's pretty relevant to all dogs.
From time to time I take Cashmere to my friend's house. She has 2,5 years old Golden Retriever, Vincent, and he gets so insanely overexcited to see Cashmere. My puppy, yes, will play with him but then she wants to play with people too or just lie down for a while to rest. He won't! He keeps hovering above her, whining and slobbering all over her. He doesn't even notice anything else, won't react to commands, even though he's after basic obedience classes.
It's a problem, because we actually have to leave earlier than we plan, because he's a bit over weighted and under exercised and he is always panting, with heart beating so fast that we're afraid for it! Today he even vomited due to this excitement.

So, what do you do to calm overexcited dog?


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

My opinion on that is it's the responsibility of the owner to either find the way to calm him or put him in another room/outside while the guest is there. Having said that, I need to figure out how to do the same with Leila. She gets overly excited whenever someone visits and is all over them even though she's graduated from both puppy and intermediate schools and we practice her commands all the time. :blush:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

By the way, that's an adorable video of Cashmere in your siggie line. :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I couldn't wait to open this one . I have to check back when we get some hints. Know that you are not alone.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Riley does calm down but it takes awhile! And he gets so excited he screams like a little girl!:blush: Still looking for a trainer!:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

kilodzul said:


> The question is not even about my Cashmere, but I think it's pretty relevant to all dogs.
> From time to time I take Cashmere to my friend's house. She has 2,5 years old Golden Retriever, Vincent, and he gets so insanely overexcited to see Cashmere. My puppy, yes, will play with him but then she wants to play with people too or just lie down for a while to rest. He won't! He keeps hovering above her, whining and slobbering all over her. He doesn't even notice anything else, won't react to commands, even though he's after basic obedience classes.
> It's a problem, because we actually have to leave earlier than we plan, because he's a bit over weighted and under exercised and he is always panting, with heart beating so fast that we're afraid for it! Today he even vomited due to this excitement.
> 
> So, what do you do to calm overexcited dog?


I really don't know since its not your dog what you can do to calm him down. Without the right training he probably won't change. There are several big dogs here that dont seem trained to me. They are sweet but pretty wild. Watching owners trying to walk couple of them says it all. They pull them, bark, so on. The owners just say "oh he is friendly" I go the other direction. Lol...I would consider leaving Cashmere at home if it is a problem and you cannot visit without having to spend all your time dealing with this. He could step on her pretty quickly too. 
Sounds like one we know. He is a big sweet boy and Sammie loves him. But I never let them off leash together since he plopped down one day on floor and sammie was pretty close to him. :w00t: The Golden I know doesn't get enough exercise is overweight OR much social interaction outside the home. And he gets way too excited running around and could squash mine by accident. When we take them on a walks he is very good/calm. If I'm going to visit inside the home I don't bring my dogs or all I do is watch them. :new_shocked:


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Maybe you and your friend could try taking them both for a long walk together before you settle in for a visit. It would do the lab some good to burn off a bit of that energy, and also help him to trim down a bit. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

littlefluffbabies said:


> Maybe you and your friend could try taking them both for a long walk together before you settle in for a visit. It would do the lab some good to burn off a bit of that energy, and also help him to trim down a bit.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's what I told my friend. He is so good on a walk. After the initial sniff, I start walking a few feet back and work up next to them. By time we are together he is interested in his walk. Now we walk and visit or I leave mine home if that's not feasible.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for all responses!



Leila'sMommy said:


> My opinion on that is it's the responsibility of the owner to either find the way to calm him or put him in another room/outside while the guest is there. Having said that, I need to figure out how to do the same with Leila. She gets overly excited whenever someone visits and is all over them even though she's graduated from both puppy and intermediate schools and we practice her commands all the time. :blush:


They tried... but nothing could shift the focus from Cashmere to them, even the food! And if we put him in another room, he would just whine and get worked up even more, knowing that she's in another room.
Yeah I can relate to that to0, I'm still working on trying to stop Cashmere from jumping on people to greet them... I'm sure Leila just reaaallyy loves people! 



sherry said:


> Riley does calm down but it takes awhile! And he gets so excited he screams like a little girl!:blush: Still looking for a trainer!:smilie_tischkante:


Vincent didn't calm down even in 4 hours! He's going for the record!
"Like a little girl"?  I'm trying to imagine that and the results are hilarious.



SammieMom said:


> I really don't know since its not your dog what you can do to calm him down. Without the right training he probably won't change. There are several big dogs here that dont seem trained to me. They are sweet but pretty wild. Watching owners trying to walk couple of them says it all. They pull them, bark, so on. The owners just say "oh he is friendly" I go the other direction. Lol...I would consider leaving Cashmere at home if it is a problem and you cannot visit without having to spend all your time dealing with this. He could step on her pretty quickly too.
> Sounds like one we know. He is a big sweet boy and Sammie loves him. But I never let them off leash together since he plopped down one day on floor and sammie was pretty close to him. :w00t: The Golden I know doesn't get enough exercise is overweight OR much social interaction outside the home. And he gets way too excited running around and could squash mine by accident. When we take them on a walks he is very good/calm. If I'm going to visit inside the home I don't bring my dogs or all I do is watch them. :new_shocked:


This is exactly the same situation! I know that it's my friend who is to blame for this - Vincent doesn't have (or had as puppy) many interactions with other dogs so he doesn't know how to react and how to deal with these emotions. Cashmere on the other hand meets other dogs everyday on walks in the park so it's not as exciting for her.
I still would love if they could meet because Cashmere can be a bit vary of big dogs and I know that Vincent wouldn't hurt her - in fact, he jumps away when she tries to initiate more direct play. Those meeting give both of them more confidence.
But I won't risk it as long as it endangers Vincent's health.



littlefluffbabies said:


> Maybe you and your friend could try taking them both for a long walk together before you settle in for a visit. It would do the lab some good to burn off a bit of that energy, and also help him to trim down a bit.


Hmm that's good thought... nice good walk can be solution to many behavior problems. We'll have to try this next time.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Julia-You might have better luck with your friends dog. But for me the walking is a way for the dogs to interact some and me to talk with my friend. Once we get going they just trot along. Walk with your friend between you and her dog. Helps! But it does not change the golden - he is his playful self as soon as we were home or even in the yard. I feel bad for big dogs that stay in a lot and need to get out and run run run. :angry:


----------

